# Found Bosa's Right Side!!!



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

I found Bosa's right side this afternoon & went nuts looking for the left after that! It's freaking me out that I can't find it! I think it's over 80 inches of antler gross & I'll bring it to the Deer & Turkey Expo to get it measured! The beam is close to 28", 12" brow, 14" G2, 9" G3, kickers & mass!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice find. And I like your hat with the turkey feathers.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

He's an urban/city buck in a no hunting area. This is where I've been searching, the red x marks where I found his right side & the red outlined area is where I've been searching. The yellow is all the stuff I still need to look through & a lot of it is thick 2nd growth... The satellite view doesn't really show how thick it is. It was all high weeds where I found the right side but with beat down deer trails all through it. It was funny today because I jumped several Woodcock & haven't seen one in years.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Time to dispatch a team on a search party.  Great find.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

mrjbigfoot said:


> He's an urban/city buck in a no hunting area. This is where I've been searching, the red x marks where I found his right side & the red outlined area is where I've been searching. The yellow is all the stuff I still need to look through & a lot of it is thick 2nd growth... The satellite view doesn't really show how thick it is. It was all high weeds where I found the right side but with beat down deer trails all through it. It was funny today because I jumped several Woodcock & haven't seen one in years.


Since that's the case, I'd walk every deer trail in there. Deer usually won't bust heavy brush unless they're forced to. My buddy shot a weird fork horn in the thicket behind his house this past November. Despite having had an arrow zipped through his rib cage this buck stuck right to the trails till he worked his way out the far end. We had to look like hell, but we did find him. The place is so thick that it's more like deer "tunnels" than trails! We had to cover a lot of it on hands and knees. 

I have to ask, is the buck mount on the wall behind you from the same general area? The reason I ask is the brow tines! LOVE dem big brows! 

Good luck finding the other side.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

buckeyebowman said:


> Since that's the case, I'd walk every deer trail in there. Deer usually won't bust heavy brush unless they're forced to. My buddy shot a weird fork horn in the thicket behind his house this past November. Despite having had an arrow zipped through his rib cage this buck stuck right to the trails till he worked his way out the far end. We had to look like hell, but we did find him. The place is so thick that it's more like deer "tunnels" than trails! We had to cover a lot of it on hands and knees.
> 
> I have to ask, is the buck mount on the wall behind you from the same general area? The reason I ask is the brow tines! LOVE dem big brows!
> 
> Good luck finding the other side.


The deer on the wall behind me is from Southern Ohio, Brown County, off a great big farm I worked on as I was growing up. I got him in 2000. The shed buck is in the suburban city limits of Columbus, Ohio/Central Ohio.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

4 pounds of antler!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

OK, so those bucks were from very different parts of the state. Still love those big brows! I thought you might have got the mount from that general area before it got so built up. 

Believe me, I'm no stranger to urban deer. I saw one the largest bucks I've ever seen no 3/4 miles from my house along a high voltage powerline that runs through a small industrial park. It was bedded in a small thicket no larger than my living room, which is not all that big! I came walking along and it busted out the far end sounding like a race horse leaving the starting gate! 

It ran about 60-70 yards and stopped to look back, so I got a good look at it. This buck had to go close to 300lbs, and was 180+ inches easy! It was a 12 point typical, and where the tines rose from the main beam looked as thick as the base of my forearm. 

There are some amazing deer living very close to us city dwellers. Problem is, we can't hunt 'em!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Years back, I had permission to hunt on a big Jesuit retreat farm that was just inside the 275 outer belt, around Cincinnati, on the East side & I saw two of both the biggest monster typical and non-typical deer there on the years I hunted it. It's since been turned into a bunch of neighborhoods...


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

thecritter said:


>


Nice video! Do you have a guess or estimate on Bosa? I think he's in the area of 7 now. This is a picture I got of him with one of his 1.5 yr. old sons last year.


----------

